

Trolling is a Art - mangeletti
http://www.amazon.com/dp/1475211325

======
valarauca1
I'm honestly tempted to buy this. I know that's kind of the point of the
troll, but even for ~100 blank pages it would be a great conversation piece.

~~~
mangeletti
Ha, I felt the same way. Did you end up buying it?

